

mythbusting: Craig Newmark, filthy rich on eBay's millions - ordersup
http://valleywag.com/tech/mythbusting/craig-newmark-filthy-rich-on-ebays-millions-283002.php

======
ordersup
shows that if not honest about your business, your users will find the truth
out for themselves...

